# Likely drunk drives across Richmond-San Rafael bridge on bike path...



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Stay vigilant out there... 

https://m.sfgate.com/news/bayarea/a...-Of-Dui-Child-Endangerment-After-15095276.php


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

It sounds like this bike path doesn't have bollards at the entry/exit points to limit access to bikes and pedestrians. The bike paths in my state have them.


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

Peter P. said:


> It sounds like this bike path doesn't have bollards at the entry/exit points to limit access to bikes and pedestrians. The bike paths in my state have them.


Bollards are being removed from the bike paths in my area.

A few years ago someone was paralyzed from the neck down after hitting a poorly marked one on a rainy ride. He and his family sued because the bollard was basically a thin metal pole that was poorly marked.

I don't know if they are being removed as a direct result of the lawsuit, but they are definitely coming out across the state.

https://www.bicycling.com/news/a20033788/paralyzed-cyclist-sues-unmarked-bollard/


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

My own experience with cars on a MUT.

This guy was about 2 miles into one of the busiest MUT's on the planet before he decided he should turn around. Didn't work out so well for him.


----------

